# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Օկկուլտիզմ

## Hermsbir

Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել։ Որոշեցի սենց թեմա բացել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչ է օկկուլտիզմը։ Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ քննարկել օկկուլտական սիմվոլներ /գրիմմուարներ/աղանդներ։ Ես մի թեթև այն ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Եթե ունեք հարցեր, կարող եք տալ, ես կփոձեմ պատասխանել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել։ Որոշեցի սենց թեմա բացել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչ է օկկուլտիզմը։ Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ քննարկել օկկուլտական սիմվոլներ /գրիմմուարներ/աղանդներ։ Ես մի թեթև այն ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Եթե ունեք հարցեր, կարող եք տալ, ես կփոձեմ պատասխանել։


Հերմսբիր, շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել, միայն թե չգիտեմ, թե ինչու ես այդքան համոզված, որ բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչ է օկկուլտիզմը։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ շատ քչերը գիտեն։ Հետևաբար կխնդրեի, որ նախքան քննարկումներին անցնելը գոնե մի քանի նախադասությամբ ներկայացնես, թե ինչ է նշանակում օկկուլտիզմ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ինքս էլ քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ օկկուլտիզմին, բայց հստակ ձևակերպում տալ դժվարանում եմ...

----------


## Hermsbir

Օկկուլտիզմը(լատիներեն occultus-թաքնված) դա այն ուսմունքների ամբողջությունն է, որոնք ընդունում են թաքնված ու մեկնաբանությանը չենթարկվող ուժերի գոյությունը. Ուսմունքներում հաճախ են նկատվում կրոնական էլեմենտներ. Օկկուլտիզմի ուսմունքներից են՝ կաբալլան,թելեման և այլն...
Օկկուլտիզմի ժանրին պատկանող գրքերը կոչվում են գրիմմուարներ.

----------


## Նավաստի

Հետաքրքի է: Առաջարկում եմ հենց դու առաջինը մի քանի սիմվոլ տեղադրես այստեղ քննարկմնա համար:

----------


## Nedilya

Իմ մոտ հարց ծագեց,ինչ է նշանակում քննարկել սիմվոլներ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իմ մոտ հարց ծագեց,ինչ է նշանակում քննարկել սիմվոլներ:


Օկկուլտիզմը ամբողջանումա սիմվոլների միջոցով , որոնցից ամեն մեկը ինչ- որ բան է խորհրդանշում :Իսկ ես մտածում էի , թե Օկկուլտիզմը  կապված է ավելի շատ կախարդանքների , մոգության ու հաստատ կրոնի մեջ ամփոփված  լինել չի կարող  :Shok:

----------


## Hermsbir

Օկկուլտիզմի մեջ ներառված են և՛ քրիստոնեությանը դեմ ուսմունքներ (օր.՝սատանիզմը), և կրոնի նկատմամբ նեյտրալ ուսմունքներ(օր.՝ կաբալլան):Առաջին տեսակը դեռ թողնենք մի կողմ  :Wink: )Իսկ երկրորդ տեսակի մասին կարելի է զրուցել:Օրինակ ես հիմա Տառո քարտերն եմ եմ ուսումնասիրում:Որևէ մեկը նրանց մասին մի բան գիտի?
Իսկ սիմվոլների քննարկումը…Դեեե կարելի է:Հա,մի բան ասեմ:Քննարկել սիմվոլը նշանակում է պարզել նրա իմաստը՝թաքնված խորհուրդը այսպես ասած:
Օրինակ ինչ կասեք սրա մասին…

----------


## Nedilya

> 


Ճիշտն ասած ես զգում եմ վոր այդ սիմվոլը տարբեր սիմվոլների հավաքածու է և կոնկրետ բան չի նշանակում:

----------


## Hermsbir

Դե ուրեմն մեկնաբանեք ինքն իր պոչը ուտող վիշապի սիմվոլը:
Պ.Ս. Նկարի վրա 2 վիշապա,բայց այդ սիմվոլը համարժեք  է ինքն իր պոչը ուտող վիշապին.

----------


## WArmanW

Ինչքան գիտեմ կաբբալա - ն չի մտնում օկուլտիզմի մեջ, այլ նրա նման մի ճյուղա, ոնց որ վիկկա - ն: Մի հատ էլ տորո(կամ տարո) կա ինչքան գիտեմ:

----------


## Hermsbir

Սխալ գիտես :Wink:  Սաղ էտ մտնումա օկկուլտիզմի մեջ

----------


## WArmanW

Լավ, համոզված եմ ճիշտը քոննա. 
փորձեմ տալ` իր պոչը կծող, վիշապի (կամ օձի) իմիաստը, էտ պիտի որ լինի անվերջության խորրդանիշը, համենայնդեպս այդպես էին կարծում վաղ ժամանակներում:

----------


## Hermsbir

Բրավո,բրավո!Մոտ եք :Wink: հուշում տամ-դա մի գիտւթյան խորհրդանիշն է,որից ծագել են քիմիան,ֆիզիկան,կենսաբանությունը:

----------


## WArmanW

Համոզված եմ էտ աստղագիտություննա:

----------


## Hermsbir

էտ ձեզ հուշեցին մոլորակների նշանները սիմվոլի ներսում?

----------


## WArmanW

ուղղակի ես գիտեի թե որ գիտությունից են ծագել քիմիան, ֆիզիկան, ...

----------


## Hermsbir

Կրկին սխալվեցիք :Wink:  Այդ գիտությունը ալքիմիան է որից ծագել է նաև աստղագիտությունը

----------


## WArmanW

հնությունից ամեն ինչ սպասվումա: Համենայն դեպս ինձ ասել են, որ աստղագիտությունից են ծագել ֆիզիկան, քիմիան..., ասողն էլ եղելա դասախոս մարդ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Լավ, եթե նախորդ սիմվոլից պարզաբանելու ոչինչ չկա, խնդրում եմ քեզ խոսել մի քիչ seraphim - ներից, կամ թեկուզ cherubim - ներից: Իհարկե եթե խնդրանքս չի բավարարում թեմաի պահանջներին, կարող ես անտեսել այն:

----------


## Hermsbir

Կխոսեմ…Սերաֆիմները բարձրագույն  հրեշտակներն են,որոնք կանգնած են Աստծու գահի մոտ:6 թև ունեն կարծեմ:Հրեշտակների իերարխիայում 1 չինն են:Իսկ խերուվիմները սերաֆիմներից հետո են գալիս:Նրանք Էդեմական այգին են պաշտպանում:Հրեշտակների իերարխիային նվիրված քիչ գրքեր կան:Դրա պատճառով նրանց մասին շատ գրել չի կարելի:

----------


## Fenix

Իսկ Դուք երբևէ եղել եք ասրտալ միջավայրում թե սահմանափակվել եք միայն օկկուլտիզմի սինվոլաբանությամբ ?
Ես ինքս շատ հետաքրքրված եմ նմանօրինակ թեմաներով և հաճույքով կհանդիպեի այն ուսումնասիրողների հետ :Smile:

----------


## Fenix

Հայաստանում օկկուլտիզմով հետաքրքրբողնեը շատ քիչ են, իսկ դրան հավատացողնեը
ավելի քիչ: Մի փոքր պարզաբանեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում աստրալ: 
Ցանկացած մարդ մահանալուց հետո կորցնում է 40 գրամ քաշ, և շատերը նկատել են
մարդու վերևում փոքրիկ ամպիկ: Շատերը պնդում են, որ հենց դա ել մարդու հոգին է:
Նույն կերպ հոգին երազի ժամանակ լքում է իր ֆիզիկական կաղապարը  և ճանապարհորդում աստրալ աշկարհում: Կան բազում մեթոդներ, որոնց շնորհիցվ մարդ կարող է լքել իր ֆիզիկական մարմինը և լինել այնպիսի տեղերում, որտեղ առաջ երբեք չի եղել: Օրինակ Փարիզում կամ Բեռլինում: Հնարավորություն կա նաև տեղաշարժվել ժամանակի մեջ: Եվ մևնույն ժամանակ կարող է ուսումնասիրել մարսը կամ արևը:
Այդ միջավայրում իշխում է մտքի ուժը: Մտածիր կոնկրետ մարդու մասին և կհայտնվես այնտեղ, որտեղ այդ մարդն է գտնվում:
Ինձ թվում է մոտավոր պատկերացում ունեցաք աստրալի մասին:
Ես շատ գրականություն եմ կարդացել այդ թեմայով, սակայն երբեք չեմ փորձել ինքս անել(թեև գիտեմ նման փորձ ունեցող մարդկանց):Եթե ինչ որ մեկը ունի տեղեկություն այս թեմայով խնդրում եմ կիսվել :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Եթե ինչ որ մեկը ունի տեղեկություն այս թեմայով խնդրում եմ կիսվել



Տեղեկություն չունեմ, բայց դզզեց, որ ակումբում այսպես մտածող մարդ կա: Ես էլ եմ շաաատ սիրում նման բաներ:

----------


## Fenix

Շնորհակալ եմ կոմպլիմենտի համար: Եթե թեման հետաքրքրեց կարող եք այցելել հետևյալ կայքերը` http://www.astrolet.narod.ru/ ,http://astral.ucoz.kz/

----------


## Սելավի

Այս  ամենի  մասին  հիմնականում  տեղեկություններ  են տալիս  կլինիկական  մահ  ապրած  մարդիկ, ու  դա  շատ  արժեքավոր  տեղեկություններա: Շատ մարդիկ  ովքեր  ապրել  են  կլինիկական  մահ  պատմում  են  որ  հանդիպել  են  շատ  ահավոր  լույսի  հետ, որից  մեծ  սերա  բխում  ու  հաճելի  ջերմություն,  սակայն  այդ  լույսը  զարմանալիորեն   չի  կուրացնում   ու  այդ  լույսի  հետ  մտովի  ոչ  իրենց  լեզվով,  բայց  զարմանալիորեն  իրենց  հասկանալի  «լեզվի» մտքով   են  շբվել: 
  Բոլորը անխնդիր  ովքեր  եղել  են  այն  տեղ  չեն  ուզեցել  հետ  գան,  սակայն  իրենց  հետ  են  ուղարկել, ասելով  որ  դուք  դեռ  բան  ունեք  անելու  երկրում:
  Չգիտեմ  որքանով  կհետաքրքրի  ձեզ, բայց  ես  կարող  եմ  պատմել  այդպիսի  մի  մարդու  վկայություն:
   Այդ  մարդը  պատմում  է  որ  երբ  իրեն  ծանր  վիճակով  տանում  են  հիվանդանոց  մոտովորապես  մի  տաս  րոպե  հետո,  երբ  բժիշկները  խառնված օգնություն  են  ցուցաբերում  ինքը  տեսնումա  որ  մի  շատ  մութ  թունելի  միջով  սլանումա  դեպի  լույսը: Այդ  պահից  հետո  հասկանումա  որ  ինքը  իր  մարմնից  դուրսա  եկել, բայց  գիտակցումա  որ  ինքը  մահացելա  ու  լսումա  բժիշկներին  որ  խոսում  են  ասելով  որ  մահացավ, իսկ  ինքը  փորձումա  խոսա  բժիշկների  հետ  ասի  որ  մի  անհանգստացեք  ես  այստեղ  եմ  ու  ես  շատ  լավ  եմ  զգում ինձ:
  Իմիջայլոց  այդ  անձնավորություն  ու  ոչ  միայն  այդ  անձնավորությունը  բոլորը  ովքեր  եղել  են  այդ  վիճակում  բոլորը  անցել  են  այդ  թունելով  և  առաջի  զգացողությունը որ  ունեցել  են  թունելից  դուրս  գալուց  հետո    պնդում  են  որ  դա  շատ  հաճելի  աննկարագրելի  հանգստությունա  որտեղ  չկա  վախ,  ինչպես  նաև  պնդում  են  որ  ամբողջովին  իրենց  գիտակցությունը  իրենց  հետա  լինում: 
  Հաջորդ  պահին, բոլոր  հարցվածները, իսկ  հարցվածները  մոտ  60   հոգի  են  պատմում  են  որ  իրենց  այնտեղ  դիմավորում  են  իրենց  վաղուց  մահացած  բարեկամները, հարազատները, ու  իրենց  կողմից  շատ  սիրելի  անձինք: Պատմում  են  որ  շատ  հաճելի  մթնոլորտա  ու  ամեն  կողմից  մի  շատ  հրաշալի  անսահման  սերա  գալիս  ու  ամբողջովին  իրենք  էլ  սկսում  են  ուրիշներին  պարուրել  այդ  մեծ  սիրով: Պատմում  են  որ  այդ  պահին  ինչ  որ  երկնային  մարմիններ  են  գալիս  որոնք  ամբողջ  քո  կյանքը  ինչ  որ  ժամանակաընթացքում  ցույց  են  տալիս  քեզ, ինչու  են  նշում  այդ  «ինչ-որ ժամանակաընթացքում բառը»  որովհետև  նրանք  պնդում  են  որ  այնտեղ  չկա  ոչ  ժամանակի  ոչ  էլ  տարածության  զգացողություն:
  Չեմ  ուզում  շատ մանրամասը  գրեմ  այնտեղից  շատ  հրաշալի  բաներ  են  պատմում  մարդիք, սակայն  ուզում  եմ  առանձ  մի  բան  որ  իմ  վրա  խորը  ազդեցությունա  թողել:
  Մեկին  այդ  երկնային  լույսը   շատ  մեծ,  անսահման  սիրով   հարցրելա  (ինչու  է  շեշտում  անսահման  սիրով  բառը)  որովհետև զգացելա  որ  այդ  հարցի  մեջ  իրեն դատապարտող   կամ նվաստացնող  բան  չկա,  և  այսպես  հարցրելա  արդիոք  արժե՞ր  այդ  քո  ժամանակը  երկրի  վրա  որ  ապրել  էս: Ի՞նչ  կարող  էս  ինձ  ցույց  տալ  քո  գործերից:  Ունե՞ս  այնպիսի  գործեր  որ  կուզենաիր  ցույց  տալ  ինձ: Ու  ամբողջ  այս  հարցերը  պարունակել  են  անսահման  սեր, ըստ  այդ  մարդու  պնդումների: Սակայն  վերջում  երբ  այդ  լույսը  իրեն  ասել  է  որ  դու  դեռ  գործեր  ունես  երկրի  վրա  անելու  հետ  դարձիր  ու  հարցրելա  կարող  ես  արդիո՞ք  սիրել  մարդկանց  այսպիսի  սիրով  ինչպիսին   դու  տեսար  այստեղ   ու  շեշտելա  որ  հիշի  կարևոր  բաները  որ  սիրես  մարդկանց  բոլորին  անխնդիր  և  չդադարես  սովորելուց  անըհդհատ  ձգտիր  սովորես  դրանք  շատ  կարևոր  են  սովորելը  շարունակական  պրոցեսա  այստեղ  նույնպես: 
  Առայժմ  այսքանը:  
Իսկ  Կաբբալան  ավելի  գիտականորենա  ասում  դրա  մասին:  Ինձ  թվումա  թե  կաբբալան  թե  այդ  կլինիկական մահ  ապրած  մարդիք  ասում  են  նույն  բաները  սակայն  կաբբալան  ավելի  խորքայինա  բացատրում  թե  ինչու  պիտի  մարդիկ  իրար  սիրեն,  կուզենաի  խոսեինք  այս մասին  ևս  թե  իրականում  ինչ  ենք  հասնելու  մենք  սովորական  մահկանացուներըս  երբ  գիտակցենք  մեկըս  միուսին  սիրելու  գաղտնիքը:

----------


## WArmanW

Կոնկրետ թունելին չեմ հավատում: Կտրուկ չեմ հավատում, որ ես մարդկանց սեր եմ պարտք:
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ մարդու հոգին, իր կյանքի ընթացքում կարողանում է ժամանակավոր դուրս գալ մանգալու: 
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ հոգիները կյանք չունեն առանձ մարմին: 
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ մարդ իր հավատքով կերակրումա իր իսկ հոգուն:
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ *ուժեղ* հոգին կարող է զրուցել մյուս հոգիների հետ մեծ հեռավորությունների վրա:
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ մենակ *ուժեղ* հոգին կարա ճիշտ դատի հոգիների լինելիության կամ չլինելիության մասին:
Հավատում եմ նրան, որ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չի ունեցել ու չունի *ուժեղ* հոգի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կխոսեմ…Սերաֆիմները բարձրագույն  հրեշտակներն են,որոնք կանգնած են Աստծու գահի մոտ:6 թև ունեն կարծեմ:Հրեշտակների իերարխիայում 1 չինն են:Իսկ խերուվիմները սերաֆիմներից հետո են գալիս:Նրանք Էդեմական այգին են պաշտպանում:Հրեշտակների իերարխիային նվիրված քիչ գրքեր կան:Դրա պատճառով նրանց մասին շատ գրել չի կարելի:


Մի երկու ուղղում: 
Անհրաժեշտ հայերեն. սերաֆիմ - սերովբե, խերուվիմ - քերովբե, չին - կարգ:
Ցանկալի հայերեն. Էդեմ - Եդեմ, իերարխիա - հիերարխիա:   :Wink: 

Վերևում բերված սիմվոլը ալքիմիայի հետ թռուցիկ կապ ունի: Ավելի շատ տիեզերաճանաչական է: Թևավոր և անթև (սողուն) վիշապներն երկնքի ու երկրի ( ինչպես նաև հոգի ու մարմին, ոգեղեն և նյութեղեն)  խորհրդանիշեր են, 7 երկնային մարմինների նշաններն ( որոնք, ինչ խոսք, նաև մետաղներ են խորհրդանշում ալքիմիայում ) շրջանակված են միմյանց կլանող վիշապներով և ըստ իս խորհրդանշում են տիեզերքի հավերժությունը: Նրանց իրարից բաժանում և միաժամանակ կանոնակարգում են մասսոնական կարկինն ու անկյունաչափը: Այսինքն հավերժ տիեզերքը ունի կանոն, մշակված *Ճարտարապետի* կողմից և այն ճանաչելի է:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.08.2012)

----------


## Fenix

Այս ամառ ես ցանկանում եմ սովորել տարերային մոգությունը և 4 էլեմենտներինը նունյնպես` կրակ, ջուր, հող, օդ:

----------


## Սելավի

> Շնորհակալ եմ կոմպլիմենտի համար: Եթե թեման հետաքրքրեց կարող եք այցելել հետևյալ կայքերը` http://www.astrolet.narod.ru/ ,http://astral.ucoz.kz/


Սիրելի  Fenix  վերևի  գրառումը  որ  արել  եմ  հենց   Ռայմոնդ Մոուդի «կյանք կյանքից  հետո»  գրքից  էր,  իրոք  շատ  հրաշալի  փաստեր  կա  այնտեղ,  շատ  կուզենաի  որ  որոշ  անիրազեկներ  սկզբից  կարդան  գոնե  այդ գիրքը,  նոր  հերքեին  անհերքելին:

----------


## Fenix

Այո այդ թեմաներով շատ գրքեր կան խորհուրդ կռայ կարդայք

----------


## Hermsbir

Վաղուց էս ֆորում չէի մտել  :Smile: 

Ինչպես տեսնում եմ օկկուլտիզմով հետաքրքրվողներ կան:Իսկ ներկաներից ով ինչ  գիտի Տառոյի մասին?


Juzeppe Balzammo-ին

Ծանոթ եք ֆրանկ-մասոնների սիմվոլների հետ?Չլինի թե ես վերջապես գտա ԳԼարմենիայի անդամ? :Wink:

----------


## Axlqalaq

> [/url]


մտածում եմ մարդ ա,որ ինքն իրա ապուշության պատճառով իրա վոտը կերավ.....  :Tsamon:  խառնոտ ստացվավ.....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Juzeppe Balzammo-ին
> 
> Ծանոթ եք ֆրանկ-մասոնների սիմվոլների հետ?Չլինի թե ես վերջապես գտա ԳԼարմենիայի անդամ?


Չէ, ես ոչ մի օթյակի անդամ չեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում: Ֆրանկ ( ինչո՞ւ ֆրանկ, իրականում free ) մասսոնների սիմվոլները գերակշռող մեծամասնությամբ օկկուլտ սիմվոլներ են, որոնց տևական ժամանակ է ուսումնասիրում եմ: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքրությունս սկսվել է Հայաստանի ժայռապատկերներից և մեր բազմաթիվ եկեղեցիների պատերին դաջված գաղտնանշաններից, որոնք սերունդներին են թողել *ազատ քարտաշները*:

----------


## Hermsbir

Ազատ քարտաշներ?Ուրեմն նրանց հայերեն այդպես են անվանում :Wink: 
Ընդհանրապես ավելի շատ տարածված է ֆրանկ-մասոն,այլ ոչ թե ֆրի-մասոն ձևը.

Ուրեմն ուսումնասիրել եք սիմվլոլներ?ինչ կասեք այդ դեպքում իմ ավատարի մասին?

----------


## Bergmann

> ինչ կասեք այդ դեպքում իմ ավատարի մասին?


Երևի թե բարու ու չարի անվերջ պայքարն ա խորհրդանշում




> Ծանոթ եք ֆրանկ-մասոնների սիմվոլների հետ?


Կարծում եմ ով դոլար տեսել է , ծանոթ է  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

Կներեք ռուսերեն մեջբերման համար.

*ОККУЛЬТИСТ* Изучающий различные отрасли оккультной науки. Этот термин употребляется французскими каббалистами (см. работы Элифаса Леви). Оккультизм включает в себя всю сферу психологических, физиологических, космических, физических и духовных феноменов. От слова occultus, скрытый или тайный. Потому это относится к изучению "Каббалы", астрологии, алхимии и всех тайных наук.

*ОККУЛЬТНЫЕ НАУКИ* Наука тайн природы - физических, психических, ментальных и духовных; называемых Герметическими и Эзотерическими Науками. На Западе таковой можно назвать Каббалу; на Востоке - мистицизм, магию и философию Йоги, причем о последней Челы в Индии часто говорят как о седьмой "Даршане" (школе философии), тогда как миру профанов известны лишь шесть Даршан в Индии эти науки сейчас, так же как и в течение веков, сокрыты от толп, по той основательной причине, что они никогда не были бы оценены эгоистичными образованными классами, также как не поняты необразованными; причем первые могли бы злоупотребить ими для собственной выгоды, и таким образом превратить божественную науку в черную магию.

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ազատ քարտաշներ?Ուրեմն նրանց հայերեն այդպես են անվանում
> Ընդհանրապես ավելի շատ տարածված է ֆրանկ-մասոն,այլ ոչ թե ֆրի-մասոն ձևը.
> 
> Ուրեմն ուսումնասիրել եք սիմվլոլներ?ինչ կասեք այդ դեպքում իմ ավատարի մասին?


Հայերեն նրանց ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անվանում, բառացի թարգմանություն էր: Տարածվածը դեռ չի նշանակում ճիշտ: Ֆրանկ են ասում Ֆրանսիական Մեծն Արևելքի հետևորդները ( սա ինձ ենթադրել է տալիս, որ աղբյուրներդ ռուսական են), բայց, ի սկզբանե, մասսոններն իրենց ազատ են համարել և ոչ ֆրանսիացի: 
Քո ավատարը պիտի որ նոր սիմվոլ լինի: Պարզ նկար է, բառերով լրացված: Չարի ու բարու պայքար կա մեջը, բայց հետաքրքիր է,որ թրի ծայրը ուղղված է դեպի Հրեից Արքան: Իսկ դաստակը հենված է ՈԿԶ-ի վրա ու դրանով գլիվայր շրջված խաչ է հիշեցնում: Դժողքին առավելություն է տրված քո ավատարում: Hermsbir բառը չգիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում, դրա համար թուրը շուրջանակող ժապավենի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել: Եթե իմանայի մի գուցե պատկերն էլ ուրիշ դառնար: 
Ինչ որ տեղ Հերմեսի գավազանն է հիշեցնում, բայց հերմետիստների համար մի քիչ անշուք է: Նրանք սիրում են խորհրդավորությունը սիմվոլիկայում:

----------


## Hermsbir

Ճիշտ գուշակեցիք միայն աղբյուրներս :Wink: 

Առավելություն է տրված դժոխքին?! Oo Ես կասեի հակառակը :Smile:  Միայն թրի դիրքից եզրակացրիք?Ես էլ շատ կցանկանայի INRI-ին գրել կոթի մոտ.բայց այդ դեպքում թուրը պետք է նայեր դեպի ներքև իսկ դա անկարելի է.Թուրը դեպի ներքև դա մի այլ,վաղուց ջնջխված խմբավորման նշանն է:Իսկ մի՞թե ես այդքան հիմար եմ,որ ինձ դասեմ նրանց շարքը? :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ճիշտ գուշակեցիք միայն աղբյուրներս
> 
> Առավելություն է տրված դժոխքին?! Oo Ես կասեի հակառակը Միայն թրի դիրքից եզրակացրիք?Ես էլ շատ կցանկանայի INRI-ին գրել կոթի մոտ.բայց այդ դեպքում թուրը պետք է նայեր դեպի ներքև իսկ դա անկարելի է.Թուրը դեպի ներքև դա մի այլ,վաղուց ջնջխված խմբավորման նշանն է:Իսկ մի՞թե ես այդքան հիմար եմ,որ ինձ դասեմ նրանց շարքը?


Իմ փորձից ելնելով, ասեմ որ - եթե ավատարդ նկարել է սիմվոլիկայից հասկացող մեկը, ուրեմն պատահական չի թուրը այդ դիրքով նկարել: Օկկուլտիզմում ցանկացած մանրուք էական է: Եթե տեղյակ ես ծագումից, ասա՝ ինձ հետաքրքրեց:
Ջնջխված են այն խմբավորումները, որոնց ոչ ոք չի հիշում: Ուրեմն, եթե անգամ միայն դու գիտես այդ խմբավորման մասին, նշանակում է որ այն կա: Իսկ քո խելոք կամ հիմար լինելը իմ որոշելիքը չէ:

----------


## Hermsbir

Սիմվոլը ես եմ նկարել :Wink:  պարզապես ուզում էի սեփական քոփիրայթով մի բան:Սիմվոլներից լավ եմ թե չէ էդ արդեն դուք պետք է ասեք:Ես ուղղակի ունեմ մի մեծ պրոբլեմ...Համակարգչով վատ եմ նկարում, այդ պատճառով այսպես անշուք է ստացվել :Smile: 

Իսկ խմբավորումը ես համարում եմ ջնջխված,քանի որ մոտ 60 տարի առաջ նրա անդամների մեծ մասը սպանվել է,իսկ ինքը խմբավորումը՝ հայտարարվել «կազմալուծված»:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Քո ավատարը պիտի որ նոր սիմվոլ լինի:


Ուրեմն ոչ միայն աղբյուրներդ էի ճիշտ գուշակել:  :Wink: 
Մի խորհուրդ. աշխատիր հնարավորին չափ շատ բան իմանալ գաղտնագիտության մասին, հետո նոր սիմվոլ նկարի: Դրանով քո արժեքը բարձր կհաստատես: Գրականություն հիմա շատ կա, ինֆորմացիան հասանելի է: Ժամանակ էլ վստահ եմ ունես: Սիմվոլ նկարելը՝ գիտելիք փոխանցել է: Խտացված, գաղտնագրված գիտելիք:
Եթե բացարձակ նոր փիլիսոփայություն ես հնարում, այդ դեպքում կարող ես նկարել ինչ ուզում ես: Տերը դու ես: Բայց թե օգտվում ես այլոց գաղափարներից, բարի եղիր խաղալ նրանց գրած կանոններով: Եթե շարունակես պեղումներդ օկկուլտիզմում, տարիներ հետո ավատարդ այլ լույսով ես տեսնելու: 
Հիմա ես քեզ մի հարց ունեմ: Թրի մասին գրելուց ՈԿԶ էի նշել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ է դա:

----------


## Մելիք

Օկուլտիզմի հետ շատ զգույշ, վտանգավոր ճանապարհ ա:
Իզուր չի, որ հին դարերում, ամեն մարդ չեր կարող նման ինֆորմացիաի դոստուպ ունենալ: 20-րդ դարում շատ մեծ սխալ գորցեցին օկուլտիզմը հանրամատչելի դարձնելով:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Օկկուլտիզմը(լատիներեն occultus-թաքնված) դա այն ուսմունքների ամբողջությունն է, որոնք ընդունում են թաքնված ու մեկնաբանությանը չենթարկվող ուժերի գոյությունը. Ուսմունքներում հաճախ են նկատվում կրոնական էլեմենտներ. Օկկուլտիզմի ուսմունքներից են՝ կաբալլան,թելեման և այլն...
> Օկկուլտիզմի ժանրին պատկանող գրքերը կոչվում են գրիմմուարներ.


նախ մի ուղղում՝ կաբալլան դա առանձին ուսմունք չէ, այն Հուդաիզմ կրոնի մաս է կազմում, այն գաղտնի չէ, ուսուցանվում է ազատ հատկապես Իսրայելում կաբբալիստ րաբիների կողմից: Կաբալիստ են կոչվում այն րաբիները որոնք հատուկ զբաղվում են կաբալլայի ուսուցմամբ և մեկնաբանությամբ: Կաբալլայի շուրջ ստեղծված գաղտնիության քողը ուղղակի թույրըմբռման արդյունք է: Պատճառներից մեկը հավանաբար այն է որ եթե կաբալլա է փորձում ուսումնասիրել կամ սովորել մեկը, որը հրեա չէ կամ ԽՈՐԱՊԵՍ ծանոթ չէ հուդաիզմին, ապա շատ դժվար է, եթե ոչ անհնար ըմբռնել այն, կամ ընդհանրապես հասկանալ ինչի մասին է այն: Նույնիսկ կաբալլիստ րաբիները խորհուրդ չեն տալիս կաբալլայով հետաքրքրվել բոլոր այն մարդկանց ովքեր դյուրագրգիռ են և հոգեպես ոչ այնքան հավասարակշռված, ինչպես նաև 30 տարեկանից ցածր անձանց: Ես անձամբ ծանաչում եմ մարդկանց որոնց վրա կաբալլա ուսումնասիրելը թողել է շատ վատ ազդեցություն դարձնելով նրանց հոգեպես ոչ այնքան հավասարակշռված: Մի հետաքրքիր փաստ ևս, կաբալլայում կա մի մահացու անեծք, որը կարող է անիծել մի քանի կաբալլիստ րաբիներ միայն, նրա ազդեցությունը համարվում է անբեկանելի: Երբ կաբալիստ րաբիներից մեկը Իցխակ Ռաբինի սպանությունից մի քանի օր առաջ հրապարակավ անիծեց նրան ու նա սպանվեց, դա համարվեց զուտ պատահականություն, իսկ երն նույն րաբբին անիծեց Արիել Շարոնին, և դրանից մի քանի շաբաթ հետո Շարոնը ուղեղի ծանր կաթված ստացավ, բոլորը մի անգամից հիշեցին թե ինչպես էր նույն անձը անիծել նաև Ռաբինին, նույնիսկ դատարան ներկայացվեց հայտ այս կաբալիստ րաբբի դեմ:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

mtahogն ու Մելիքը ճիշտ դիտողություններ են անում: Պետք է զույշ և սթափ լինել օկկուլտիզմում որոնումների ժամանակ: Ի դեպ. կաբբալան օկկուլտ է, քանի որ գաղտնին է ուսումնասիրում: ( Ոչ թե ինքն է գաղտնի, այլ գաղտնագիտություն է: )

----------


## Hermsbir

ՈԿԶ?Աաաա...Դե պետք չի էլի նման բաները հայերեն թարգմանել..իմաստը 0 է:Կողքից էլ ,ձեզ ասեմ,այդ թարգմանութոյւնները շատ պաֆոս տեսք ոնեն:
Հա գիտեմ որնա՝666-ը:Եթե խոսենք հայերեն,ապա հրեշի թիվը:Ես ծանոթ եմ նաև դժոխքի հիերարխիայի ու Նեռի հետ: :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> ՈԿԶ?Աաաա...Դե պետք չի էլի նման բաները հայերեն թարգմանել..իմաստը 0 է:Կողքից էլ ,ձեզ ասեմ,այդ թարգմանութոյւնները շատ պաֆոս տեսք ոնեն:
> Հա գիտեմ որնա՝666-ը:Եթե խոսենք հայերեն,ապա հրեշի թիվը:Ես ծանոթ եմ նաև դժոխքի հիերարխիայի ու Նեռի հետ:


Նորից շտապում ես կարծիք հայտնել…  ( ի դեպ՝ հայերեն - պաթոս )
Հրեշի թիվն ինքը օկկուլտ սիմվոլ է: Եվ նրա իմաստը դարերով որոնում են: Որոնում են նաև *թարգմանելով*, ինչպես բարեհաճել ես նկատել: Իրականում դա թարգմանություն չի՝ վերծանման փորձ է: ՈԿԶ-ն հայտնի իմաստ ունի: 666-ը անհայտ:

----------


## Hermsbir

Իմ կարծիքով 666-ը բացվում է նույն ձև,ինչ տելեմիտների 93-ը:Ուղղակի անհայտ է այբուբենը: :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Մեր եկեղեցին, մեր այբուբենով տարբերակ է առաջարկել դեռ դարեր առաջ:
ՈԿԶ - *Ո*ւրանամ *Կ*ամովին *Զ*աստված
Այլ լեզուներով իմաստուն տարբերակներ դեռ չկան…

----------


## Hermsbir

Ես չեմ կարծում որ անհնար լինի այլ լեզուներով նման արտահայտություն :Դրա մեջ ավելի լավ է չխորանալ,թե չէ կարողենք հենց այս պահին այդ թվերին համապատասղանող մեկ միլիոն բան գրել :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես չեմ կարծում որ անհնար լինի այլ լեզուներով նման արտահայտություն :Դրա մեջ ավելի լավ է չխորանալ,թե չէ կարողենք հենց այս պահին այդ թվերին համապատասղանող մեկ միլիոն բան գրել


Շատ բարի: Թողեցինք էս թեման …

----------


## Մելիք

> ՈԿԶ?Աաաա...Դե պետք չի էլի նման բաները հայերեն թարգմանել..իմաստը 0 է:Կողքից էլ ,ձեզ ասեմ,այդ թարգմանութոյւնները շատ պաֆոս տեսք ոնեն:
> Հա գիտեմ որնա՝666-ը:Եթե խոսենք հայերեն,ապա հրեշի թիվը:Ես ծանոթ եմ նաև դժոխքի հիերարխիայի ու Նեռի հետ:


Hermsbir, կներես, բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դու պատրաստ ես, լուրջ խորանալ նրա մեջ ինչով հետաքրքրվում ես: 
Ծանոթ լինել, դեռ չի նշանակում ճանաչել, իսկ առանց ճանաչելու չի կարելի արհամարհել: Հայոց այբուբենը ու հայկական բառակազմությունը լուրջ նումերոլոգիական ինֆորմացիա են կրում: Երևանում կան մարդիկ, որոնք լրջորեն ուսումնասիրում էին դա, չնայած անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են էդ հողի վրա ցնդած` իրանց գիտնականի տեղ դրածները: 

Ի դեպ` ավատարդ էլ, հանարավոր է` կրում է բոլորովին այլ ինֆորմացիա, քան դու ուզել ես արտահայտել:

----------


## Hermsbir

Մելիք-ին
Հմմմ,հետաքրքիր տեսակետ,չնայած որ նմանատիպ բաների պատասխանը երբեք չի գտնվել  թարգմանության միջոցով :Wink:  «Օկկուլտ» լեզուներն են իվրիտը,լատիներենը,արամեերենը և այլն:Ինձ երբեք չեն հանդիպել գրիմուարներ կամ այլ աշխատություններ մեր մայրենի լեզվով:
Իսկ ավատարիս մասին....Գուցե կկիսվես մեր հետ թե ինչ ինֆորմացիա է  այն իր մեջ կրում քո կարծիքով?


Juzeppe Balzammo -ին

Տառո ուսումնասիրել եք?

----------


## ihusik

> Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել։ Որոշեցի սենց թեմա բացել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչ է օկկուլտիզմը։ Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ քննարկել օկկուլտական սիմվոլներ /գրիմմուարներ/աղանդներ։ Ես մի թեթև այն ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Եթե ունեք հարցեր, կարող եք տալ, ես կփոձեմ պատասխանել։


Կարծում եմ թեմայի անունն է սխալ ընտրվել և «Օկկուլտիզմ»-ի փոխարեն պետք է լիներ  «Սիմվոլներ կամ Գրիմուարներ» կամ էլ ուղղակի այս թեման քննարկվում է նեղ շրջանակում զուտ նշածս սիմվոլիզմը։ Առաջին գրառումովս փորձեցի ներկայացնել, որ Օկկուլտիզմը միայն սիմվոլիզմը չէ, այլ՝ Գաղտնագիտություն Բնության, Կյանքի, Մարդու կամ  Տիեզերքի ֆիզիկական, հոգեկան, մտային ու Ոգեղեն ոլորտների այն գաղտնիքների ուսումնասիրման, որոնք փակ են նրանց համար, ովքեր չեն հասել այն ոգեղեն բարձրունքներին որպեսզի ձեռք բերելով այդ Աստվածային, Ոգեղեն Գիտելիքները չչարաշահեն դրանք անձնական նպատակների  համար ու չվնասեն իրենց իսկ դառնալով սև մոգ, քանզի գիտելիքը և առավելևս Ոգեղեն Գիտելիքը հզոր, ահռելի ուժ է և այդ ուժը կարելի է ծառայեցնել և´ բարի, և´ չար նպատակների համար։ Աստվածային այդ Գիտելիքը ստանալու համար մարդ նախ պետք է մաքրի որոշակիորեն իր հոգին ու սիրտը՝ անցնելով Ուսուցչի հսկողության տակ մի մեծ փորձաշրջան և միայն հետո նոր Ձեռնադրության ճանապարհով ստանա այդ Գիտելիքները, որոնց գաղտնազերծումը հավասարազոր է ինքնասպանության դատապարտման։ Ասեմ որ, ողջ Ատլանտիդայի և նրանց զարգացած քաղաքակրթության ոչնչացման պատճառը հենց այդ  սև մոգությունն էր կամ Աստվածային Գիտելիքների չարաշահումը։ 

Բոլոր կրոններում կա այդ Գաղտնագիտությունը և Մեծ Ուսուցիչները մարմնավորվելով ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մարդկությանը տալիս են Բացարձակ Ճշմարտության այն չափաքանակը, որին հասու է արդեն մարդկությունը և դրա իմացությունն արդեն անհրաժեշտություն է ու չի կարող վնասել։ Մեզ լավ հայտնի քրիստոնեության օրինակով էլ դա կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես էր Հիսուսն ամբոխի հետ առակներով խոսում և միայն հետո իրեն աշակերտներին դրանց գաղտնի իմաստը մեկնում որոնց ցավոք հասու չեղան նաև այն մարդիկ, որոնք հիմնեցին ու հիմքը հանդիսացան կրոնական այդ ուղղությունների։, ինչպես եղել է գրեթե միշտ ու բոլոր կրոնների հետ և այստեղից էլ մարդկության ներկայիս ոգեղեն ցածր կուլտուրան։ 

Աստվածաշունչը՝ որքան էլ որ այն աղավաղվել է թարգմանությունների, որոշ անհատների,  կրճատումների, ավելացումների և կանոնակարգումների շնորհիվ  այնուամենայնիվ, եթե մարդ հասու է լինում նրանում թաքնված ու քողարկված էզոթերիկ Ճշմարտություններին, ապա զգում է դարերից եկող այն հիանալի Լույսի պայծառությունը, որ տվել է մարդկանց այդ Մեծ Ոգին։

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> «Օկկուլտ» լեզուներն են իվրիտը,լատիներենը,արամեերենը և այլն:Ինձ երբեք չեն հանդիպել գրիմուարներ կամ այլ աշխատություններ մեր մայրենի լեզվով:


Սանսկրիտը, արաբերենը, պարսկերենը, եզդիերենը ու մի քանի այլ լեզուներ: Եվ ինչքան էլ զարմանաս՝ մի քիչ էլ հայերենը ( մի 2 հազար գիրք): Ինչպես տեսնում ես, շատ բան կա կարդալու: Եթե իսկապես ուզում ես օկկուլտիզմ ուսումնասիրել, պիտի համբերություն ունենաս: Անցնելիք ճանապարհիդ և ոչ մի կետում չպիտի ասես "Հասա ստեղ", միշտ պիտի հիշես, որ բան չգիտես և քո առջև դրված անհեթեթությանն անգամ պիտի լուրջ վերաբերվես: Հիմա դու ավելի շատ վաճառականի տպավորություն ես թողնում, որը փորձում է իր նկարած բիզնես-լոգոյի համար *քոփիռայթ* դասավորի…

Ihusik լավ ձևակերպում էր: Վերևում մեջբերած ռուսերենից շատ ավելի լավը. քոնն էր դրա համար  :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> ՈԿԶ?Աաաա...Դե պետք չի էլի նման բաները հայերեն թարգմանել..իմաստը 0 է:Կողքից էլ ,ձեզ ասեմ,այդ թարգմանութոյւնները շատ պաֆոս տեսք ոնեն:
> Հա գիտեմ որնա՝666-ը:Եթե խոսենք հայերեն,ապա հրեշի թիվը:Ես ծանոթ եմ նաև դժոխքի հիերարխիայի ու Նեռի հետ:


Ուրախ եմ որ նորից միացա ձեզ սիրելի ակումբցիներ. Շատ եմ ցավում, որ ժամանակի սուղության պատճառով քիչ եմ կարողանում ակումբ հաճախել: բավականին հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի բոլոր գրառումները մինչև այս հատվածը:  Ինչ է ՈԿԶ-ն? Բոլորս գիտենք , որ հայերենում տառերը նաև թիվ են նշանակել, տառերը կողք-կողքի գրելով ստացել այն թիվը որը պետք է. և ըստ այդմ. Ո տառը /ւ/ վյունի հետ կազմում է Ու տառը, թվային առժեքը-600, Կ-60, Զ-6, և ինքնին մեր հայրերը , ի մասնավորի նաև Տաթևացին եթե չեմ սխալվում, աղբյուրը ձեռքիս տակ չէ, այսպես է վերծանել 666 թիվը Ուրանամ Կամավ ԶՔրիստոս/Զ-ն այստեղ որոշիչ հոդ է` ասել է թե` Քրիստոսին/: Ահավասիկ Նեռի նշանաբանը, և բոլոր նրանց ովքեր հետևում են այս խոսքերին անվանում են Նեռ, որը նաև ունի հակառակորդ իմաստը: Գրեցի ու տեսա որ Բալզամոն արդեն պատասխանել էր: Բրավո , չէի կասկացում մտավոր պաշարիդ:

----------


## Safaryan

> Կխոսեմ…Սերաֆիմները բարձրագույն  հրեշտակներն են,որոնք կանգնած են Աստծու գահի մոտ:6 թև ունեն կարծեմ:Հրեշտակների իերարխիայում 1 չինն են:Իսկ խերուվիմները սերաֆիմներից հետո են գալիս:Նրանք Էդեմական այգին են պաշտպանում:Հրեշտակների իերարխիային նվիրված քիչ գրքեր կան:Դրա պատճառով նրանց մասին շատ գրել չի կարելի:


*Հարց կարելի է: Իսկ հրեշտակները սեռ ունեն թե՞ ոչ: Ունե՞ն անուն: Ի՞նչ-որ ուղղվածություն:*

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Չէ, ես ոչ մի օթյակի անդամ չեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում: Ֆրանկ ( ինչո՞ւ ֆրանկ, իրականում free ) մասսոնների սիմվոլները գերակշռող մեծամասնությամբ օկկուլտ սիմվոլներ են, որոնց տևական ժամանակ է ուսումնասիրում եմ: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքրությունս սկսվել է Հայաստանի ժայռապատկերներից և մեր բազմաթիվ եկեղեցիների պատերին դաջված գաղտնանշաններից, որոնք սերունդներին են թողել *ազատ քարտաշները*:



*Իսկ Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ նյութեր կա՞ն, ունե՞ք:*

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ՈԿԶ?Աաաա...Դե պետք չի էլի նման բաները հայերեն թարգմանել..իմաստը 0 է:Կողքից էլ ,ձեզ ասեմ,այդ թարգմանութոյւնները շատ պաֆոս տեսք ոնեն:
> Հա գիտեմ որնա՝666-ը:Եթե խոսենք հայերեն,ապա հրեշի թիվը:Ես ծանոթ եմ նաև դժոխքի հիերարխիայի ու Նեռի հետ:


*Կապ ունի 666-ը Գայոսի, Ներոնի, Կեսարի հետ: Ծանոթ եք Հովհաննեսի հայտնությանը: Իսկ 616-ը, չէ որ որոշ աղբյուրներում 666-ի փոխարեն նշվում է 616-ը:*
Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Օկկուլտիզմի մեջ ներառված են և՛ քրիստոնեությանը դեմ ուսմունքներ (օր.՝սատանիզմը), և կրոնի նկատմամբ նեյտրալ ուսմունքներ(օր.՝ կաբալլան):Առաջին տեսակը դեռ թողնենք մի կողմ )Իսկ երկրորդ տեսակի մասին կարելի է զրուցել:Օրինակ ես հիմա Տառո քարտերն եմ եմ ուսումնասիրում:Որևէ մեկը նրանց մասին մի բան գիտի?
> Իսկ սիմվոլների քննարկումը…Դեեե կարելի է:Հա,մի բան ասեմ:Քննարկել սիմվոլը նշանակում է պարզել նրա իմաստը՝թաքնված խորհուրդը այսպես ասած:


*Օկկուլտիզմը ինքնին չի ընդունվում քրիստոնեության կողմից: Ճիշտ է, օկկուլտիզմի մեջ գերակշռող մաս են կազմում սիմվոլները, բայց դրանք պետք է դիտել ոչ թե որպես պարզ նկարներ, կամ տալ մակերեսային բացատրություններ, այլ հասկանալ դրանց փիլիսոփայական կողմը, որը շատ ավելի բարդ ու հետաքրքիր է:*

----------

